# ADBA Convention Las Vegas Feb 21 & 22



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I WILL be there!

American Dog Breeders Association

http://www.adbadog.com/p_pdetails.asp?fpid=380

Registration is $20 at the door!
(preregistration is $10.00 I think thats only good through tomorrow though)


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well if anyone is going here is the hotel link

Las Vegas Hotel and Casino - Palace Station Hotel & Casino, Las Vegas

Also hit me up if you are going to be there
208-871-7460

OH NO I just posted my phone number on a public forum! haha.


----------

